# Ice Cream that Can Be Frozen



## PianoAl (Jul 10, 2015)

I know the title seems strange, but here's my issue:

We make ice cream using the recipe below. It's basically just heavy whipping cream with the sweetener and flavorings.

It tastes great. However, if we put any of it in the freezer for eating later, it's hard as a rock. True, we can defrost it, and it's not bad, but I'd like it to be like ice cream you buy in the store.

What changes would I make to the recipe to make it act like store-bought ice cream?

Thanks.



----------------------------------------------

Choc. Chip Ice Cream

Don't forget to start the coffee!

2 c Heavy whipping Cream
24 drops liquid splenda
.5 tsp Vanilla
.5 tsp Torani Hazelnut
1 square unsweetened chocolate, chopped
5 Macademia nuts chopped

It takes about 25 minutes. You don’t need to wait for the ice cream maker to stall, stop when the ice cream sticks to the paddle.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 10, 2015)

I have just started making ice cream at home and I'm still using the recipes in the instruction booklet. The following ingredients make ice cream that is no harder or softer, after storage in the freezer, than store bought ice cream.

1 1/2   cups whole milk
1 1/8   cups granulated sugar
3         cups heavy cream
1 1/2   tablespoons pure vanilla extract

I wonder if the use of sugar instead of Splenda makes a difference. They do have slightly different properties.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 10, 2015)

First thing I'd check is the temperature of the freezer.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 10, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> First thing I'd check is the temperature of the freezer.


Good point. I might store ice cream in my chest freezer, but I move it to the fridge freezer before I want to use it due to temperature differences.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 10, 2015)

Some of the low carb ice cream recipes call for vodka, sort of an antifreeze.  

I would add a shot and see what happens.

Good luck!


----------



## PianoAl (Jul 11, 2015)

Ah, vodka. Nice idea.

 Yes, the freezer temperature is OK.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Silversage (Jul 11, 2015)

Lack of sugar is the problem.  I took a class from Harvard University edX online called Science and Cooking.  This very question was one of the assigned labs, and we were required to do a full lab report and all of the necessary chemical equations.  I'll summarize.

Most of us are aware that combining salt with water lowers the freezing point of the water.  This is why ice cream makers always tell you to add salt to the ice.  But sugar also lowers the freezing point, just not as much. 

The water in the cream will freeze to a solid at temperatures most of us maintain in our home freezers.  But by adding the right amount of sugar, you lower the freezing point just enough to keep it from freezing completely solid at those same temperatures.  If you froze your ice cream at very sub-zero temperatures, it would still freeze rock hard, just as if it didn't have the sugar.  

Since you didn't use sugar in your recipe, you didn't get the same drop in freezing point.  Liquid Splenda has its own specific heat, but not the same as sugar, so the change in freezing point is different.  Without knowing the specific heat of liquid Splenda, one can't calculated how much you would need to lower the freezing point. 

There are other things that you can add to change the freezing point.  Aunt Bea suggested vodka.  Alcohol will work, but you have to be careful.  Alcohol's freezing point is so much lower than that of water, that the drop of the point of phase change will be much greater than using sugar.  Too much, and you'll just get slush that won't completely freeze in your freezer.  

I hypothesize that solid Splenda would react differently as would other brands of sweeteners.  But without knowing their chemistry, you can't know which would solve the problem, or in what quantities.  

If you read the labels on commercially produced sugar-free ice creams, you'll notice they rely heavily on emulsifiers; guar gum, carageenan, food starch, cellulose, etc. These all become more necessary when you remove the sugar.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks for the science Silversage. I did suspect the lack of sugar. I wonder if the sugar alcohols would have useful properties in terms of affecting the freezing point of water. They are commonly used as a non-sucrose, low carb sweetener.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sugar_alcohol


----------



## PianoAl (Jul 12, 2015)

Excellent info. I'll try erythritol next time, and some booze if that doesn't do it.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 12, 2015)

Also, add a packet of dissolved gelatin to your ice cream base.  For my base, I use a natural emulsifier -  egg yolks.  I use eight egg yolks in a quart of homemade ice cream.  Sugar alcohols act much the same as does sugar.  But be aware that many of them can cause diarrhea.   I use two parts corn syrup to 1 part granulated sugar in my ice cream base, with a ratio of whole milk to heavy cream of half and half.

When I changed my base recipe by using corn syrup, and unflavored gelatine, my ice cream became much smoother, and had a good consistency after freezing.

Remember to take into account any extra water added by putting in coffee, or macerated fruit.  Semi-soft sauces such as chocolate fudge (really a ganache) don't affect the texture of the end product, if swirled in after the ice cream is made.

If you use only milk, and freeze your ice cream well in the maker, you will have gelato, which has a more intense flavor than does ice cream.  Also, you don't freeze gelato as cold as you do ice cream, which makes it creamier in texture, and intensifies the flavor still more.   Also make it less callorie dense.

Hope that helps.

Seeeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PianoAl (Jul 20, 2015)

I checked the freezer temp, and it was indeed a bit too low (about -8 degrees F--thanks, Andy), and I fixed that.

And yesteday I made this, using erythritol instead of Splenda:

Mint Chocolate Chip Ice Cream

2 cups HWC
.75 cup erythritol
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
1/2 teaspoon peppermint extract
2 drops green food coloring 
2 squares of unsweetened chocolate

It tasted great, as always. The texture was a little fluffier than usual. Really good stuff.

I put what we didn't eat in the freezer, and I checked it this morning. The result:

*Hard as a rock. Nothing like store-bought ice cream.*

So, I'll try the vodka thing next.


----------



## PianoAl (Jul 20, 2015)

P.S. Not only is it hard, but if I  chip some off, it flakes like plaster. I can defrost it on the counter  for 30 minutes, and it's okay then, but I'd prefer it to work right from the freezer.

So, I'll try the vodka thing and the other suggestions next.


----------



## GA Home Cook (Jul 20, 2015)

I work for the largest Ice Cream manufacturer in the US.  A few facts. We store our Ice Cream at -20 F.  Yep, -20.  The big difference that you cannot duplicate in a home freezer is the amount of air we inject.  Take a container of ice cream and let it melt and see how much you have left.  One of the things that we do not allow is our ice cream to get warm.  Once it starts to melt, you loose the air and then when it re-freezes you get Ice crystal and that crunchy feel.  Net net -  home made ice cream will always freeze hard.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 20, 2015)

GA Home Cook said:


> I work for the largest Ice Cream manufacturer in the US.  A few facts. We store our Ice Cream at -20 F.  Yep, -20.  The big difference that you cannot duplicate in a home freezer is the amount of air we inject.  Take a container of ice cream and let it melt and see how much you have left.  One of the things that we do not allow is our ice cream to get warm.  Once it starts to melt, you loose the air and then when it re-freezes you get Ice crystal and that crunchy feel.  Net net -  home made ice cream will always freeze hard.



Mine was no harder than the Blue Bunny Vanilla sitting nest to it in the freezer.  To get more air, I run my ice cream maker at it's higher speed.  I think the corn syrup helped the texture, as both gelatin and eggs freeze solid if in the freezer.  Corn syrup become semi hard, but still flows, albeit very slowly.

I'm not exactly sure why my home-made ice cream has the right texture, I just know that my playing around with it worked, and I have repeated it multiple times.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Silversage (Jul 20, 2015)

GA Home Cook said:


> I work for the largest Ice Cream manufacturer in the US.  A few facts. We store our Ice Cream at -20 F.  Yep, -20.  The big difference that you cannot duplicate in a home freezer is the amount of air we inject.  Take a container of ice cream and let it melt and see how much you have left.  One of the things that we do not allow is our ice cream to get warm.  Once it starts to melt, you loose the air and then when it re-freezes you get Ice crystal and that crunchy feel.  Net net -  home made ice cream will always freeze hard.



Whipping in more air is also what makes ice cream cheaper.  Premium ice creams have less air, not more.  More air is called 'overrun' in the industry, and it's not a desirable thing.  Cheap manufacturers selling more air is precisely why many of us prefer to make our own.  The Blue company also uses more milk/less cream for a lower fat content and lower cost.  They make up for it by adding more sugar.  Fat doesn't freeze as hard as water, so they have to add more sugar both to compensate for the texture issues and to add back some missing flavor.  I also used to work in the ice cream industry - but for a small batch processor.  The blue company couldn't hold a candle to our stuff.  Bigger doesn't mean better.  

Rich & dense - that's what we look for.  

Chief is right - corn syrup, maple syrup, agave syrup, honey can all help PianoAl with his ice cream, but he apparently is trying for a sugar-free ice cream.  More air won't help with that.  He needs to add an ingredient that will lower the freezing point.  The artificial sweeteners he has at his disposal aren't helping.  Adding alcohol will help.

Homemade ice cream, made properly, freezes no harder than a good premium ice cream.  And there's no comparison to the Blue company stuff.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 20, 2015)

We call the stuff with all the air "clown ice cream".


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 20, 2015)

I've never made ice cream but I came across this today. Maybe it will help: http://www.thekitchn.com/how-to-make-vanilla-ice-cream-221812


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 20, 2015)

You are right on, Silversage.  I notice some super cheap "ice creams" no longer call their concoctions ice cream as it doesn't meet the minimum requirements for that title.  'Frozen dairy dessert' just doesn't cut it.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 20, 2015)

Seems to me that gelato has less fat in it as well.  It is also served at a warmer temperature so that it is not rock hard, and also creates the sensation of more intense flavor because it's easier to taste things that are warmer.  

As an experiment, drink a glass of milk at 32.5 degrees, then a glass at 40 degrees.  The warmer same milk tastes much richer at a warmer temperature.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady (Jul 20, 2015)

When I put gelato in my freezer, it as hard as ice cream out of the same freezer. Someone, I think Bakechef, said it had to do with the milk powder in gelato.


----------



## Silversage (Jul 20, 2015)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Seems to me that gelato has less fat in it as well.  It is also served at a warmer temperature so that it is not rock hard, and also creates the sensation of more intense flavor because it's easier to taste things that are warmer.
> 
> As an experiment, drink a glass of milk at 32.5 degrees, then a glass at 40 degrees.  The warmer same milk tastes much richer at a warmer temperature.
> 
> Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



You're right.  It does have a lower fat content.  But it also has even less air than ice cream.  It's the density and higher temp that make it soooo creamy and flavorful.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 21, 2015)

Silversage said:


> You're right.  It does have a lower fat content.  But it also has even less air than ice cream.  It's the density and higher temp that make it soooo creamy and flavorful.



We are in absolute agreement here.  Silversage, you are truly a sage in frozen dairy products.  Nice job, and thatnks for enahncing our knowledge on the subject.  You are - .


Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Biser (Jul 23, 2015)

Just a little heads up on home made ice cream - be careful of the temperature of the freezer that you put that bowl in over night.  I recently purchased the Kitchen Aid ice cream attachment and tried to make vanilla ice cream.

First step:  put the bowl into the freezer over night.  Hmmm.  Kitchen freezer on my refrigerator is full.  Ah!  Put it in the commercial chest freezer in the basement.

Bad move.  This is a commercial freezer that maintains a temperature of -24 F ( I just measured it with an IR thermometer ).  It has very thick insulation so it doesn't run all the time and can keep food frozen for a couple of days without power ( there are instructions for adding dry ice after this time ).

In any case, the liquid ice cream mixture froze solid instantly as I poured it into the mixer bowl.  Luckily there's an escapement on the ice cream attachment so it didn't break either the attachment or the mixer itself.  I guess the moral of the story is that colder isn't necessarily better when it comes to freezers.


----------



## PianoAl (Jul 23, 2015)

Yes, I've found the temp of the bowl is critical. I get it as close to 0 degrees F as possible.

Thanks again for the tips, looking forward to the vodka taste.

Here's the mint chocolate chip, by the way:







I just had some of the frozen stuff for my morning coffee break. Fifteen seconds in the microwave, chop it up a bit, add a little heavy whipping cream, and some sugar-free chocolate sauce, and it's amazing.


----------



## Tpogue (Jul 26, 2015)

*Freezing homemade ice creal*

The addition of a small amount of xantham gum, say between 1/4 and a 1/2 teaspoon will keep it from making ice crystals and becoming like an ice cube in you freezer. Adding some brown sugar to you custard might also help


----------



## PianoAl (Aug 18, 2015)

I added a tablespoon of vodka, but had the same result. Next, I'll try three tablespoons.

I'll also try the xantham gum.

This stuff tastes great however, and I can always defrost the left overs a little bit.

2 cups HWC
.75 cup erythritol
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
1/2 teaspoon peppermint extract
1-1/2 drops green food coloring (optional)
2 squares of unsweetened chocolate

1 TBS vodka


----------



## taxlady (Aug 18, 2015)

I made banana ice cream and it isn't too hard after sitting in the freezer for days.


----------



## iamcliff (Aug 25, 2015)

Silversage said:


> Lack of sugar is the problem.
> 
> Most of us are aware that combining salt with water lowers the freezing point of the water. This is why ice cream makers always tell you to add salt to the ice. But sugar also lowers the freezing point, just not as much.
> 
> The water in the cream will freeze to a solid at temperatures most of us maintain in our home freezers. But by adding the right amount of sugar, you lower the freezing point just enough to keep it from freezing completely solid at those same temperatures.


 
Awesome. There's always a bunch of leftover homemade ice cream and I hate to eat it because it is so icy and hard.  This is great info.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 26, 2015)

How many of you love ice cream?  Wow, I could hear that enthusiastic Yes, all the way here in SSM.  how many of you have made ice cream that has great texture, even after being frozen?  Wait, everything's quiet.  Well kids, let the Chief show you how it's done.  I give you Maplenut Ice Cream.  And let me just say that this stuff is amazing.  Want the recipe?  I thought so.
Pay attention, I'm only going to type this once.

Addie, quit throwing things at me.  Remember, I live in the snow capital of the United States.  Winter will be back.  Now pay attention.

Ingredients:
2 1/2 cups heavy cream
1 1/2 cups whole milk (set aside a half cup to mix with egg yolks and sugar)
6 large egg yolks, just the yolks
3/4 cup grade b maple syrup (found wherever pure maple syrup can be purchased in bulk)
3 tbs. sugar
1/2 tsp. salt
1 packet Knox unflavored gelatin
1/2 tsp. butter flavoring
1 cup broken walnut, or pecan pieces.

Put the cream and the milk into a saucepan over medium heat.  While it's heating, beat the egg yolks and sugar together.  Add the Maple syrup to the milk/cream mixture and whisk together for thirty seconds of so.  Let heat until it's about to start simmering.  Add the salt and turn heat to its lowest setting.

Add the gelatine and stir until dissolved.  Finally ladle a half cup of the milk and cream base into the egg yolk while stirring.  This will temper you egg yolks.  Turn the heat down again and whisk the yolk/sugar mixture into the pan.  Now, add the butter flavor and stir it in.  Keep stirring until the base starts to thicken.  Tun off the heat and keep stirring.  When the ice cream base coats a spoon, and you can run your finger down it without the base dripping, it's thick enough.  Now, cool in an ice bath until at least room temperature cold.
Pour this lovely concoction into your ice cream maker and follow the machine's directions for making ice cream.  My ice cream maker calls for 30 to forty minutes of churning to make the finished product.  

Add the nut meats after the ice cream has been churning for 15 minutes.  When done, place in a sealed container and put in the freezer for a day.  Then enjoy.

Of course, if you use corn syrup instead of maple syrup, you can add cocoa powder for chocolate ice cream, cream cheese and vanilla, with macerated strawberries for strawberry cheesecake flavor, or add butter scotch, blueberries, peanut butter and chocolate chips, just plain vanilla, or whatever flavor you want.  If you add nutmeg and vanilla, you get egg-nog flavored ice cream.  You can make any flavor you heart desires, even corn, or mushroom (both of which, when I did them, came out wonderful, especially the mushroom (Must use candy cap mushrooms as they taste like maple)).

Be creative with you flavors.  If you make some kind of mint flavored ice cream, don't invite me.  I detest the flavor of mint.  But if you enjoy it, more power to you.

And just so ya knows, this base gave me a very nice ice cream texture.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 26, 2015)

*Corrections to above posted recipe:*

How many of you love ice cream?  Wow, I could hear that enthusiastic Yes, all the way here in SSM.  how many of you have made ice cream that has great texture, even after being frozen?  Wait, everything's quiet.  Well kids, let the Chief show you how it's done.  I give you Maplenut Ice Cream.  And let me just say that this stuff is amazing.  Want the recipe?  I thought so.
Pay attention, I'm only going to type this once.

Addie, quit throwing things at me.  Remember, I live in the snow capital of the United States.  Winter will be back.  Now pay attention.

Ingredients:
2 1/2 cups heavy cream
1 1/2 cups whole milk (set aside a half cup to mix with egg yolks and sugar)
6 large egg yolks, just the yolks. cup grade b maple syrup (found wherever pure 
1/2 cup grade-b maple syrup (can be purchased in bulk food stores)
1/4 cup light corn syrup
3 tbs, sugar
1/2 tsp. salt
1 packet Knox unflavored gelatin
1/2 tsp. butter flavoring
1 cup broken walnut, or pecan pieces.

Put the cream and the milk into a saucepan over medium heat.  While it's heating, beat the egg yolks and sugar together.  Add the half cup of milk to the yolks and sugar and whisk together until smooth.

Add the Maple syrup to the heating milk/cream mixture and whisk together for thirty seconds of so.  Let heat until it's about to start simmering.  Add the salt and turn heat to its lowest setting.

Add the gelatine and stir until dissolved.  Finally ladle a half cup of the milk and cream base into the egg yolk while stirring.  This will temper the egg yolks so that they incorporate smoothly into the base, and not curdle.  Turn the heat down again and whisk the yolk/sugar mixture into the pan.  Now, add the butter flavor and stir it in.  Keep stirring until the base starts to thicken.  Tun off the heat and keep stirring.  When the ice cream base coats a spoon, and you can run your finger down it without the base dripping, it's thick enough.  Now, cool in an ice bath until at least room temperature cold.
Pour this lovely concoction into your ice cream maker and follow the machine's directions for making ice cream.  My ice cream maker calls for 30 to forty minutes of churning to make the finished product.  

Add the nut meats after the ice cream has been churning for 15 minutes.  When done, place in a sealed container and put in the freezer for a day.  Then enjoy.

Of course, if you use corn syrup instead of maple syrup, you can add cocoa powder for chocolate ice cream, cream cheese and vanilla, with macerated strawberries for strawberry cheesecake flavor, or add butter scotch, blueberries, peanut butter and chocolate chips, just plain vanilla, or whatever flavor you want.  If you add nutmeg and vanilla, you get egg-nog flavored ice cream.  You can make any flavor you heart desires, even corn, or mushroom (both of which, when I did them, came out wonderful, especially the mushroom (Must use candy cap mushrooms as they taste like maple)).

Be creative with you flavors.  If you make some kind of mint flavored ice cream, don't invite me.  I detest the flavor of mint.  But if you enjoy it, more power to you.

And just so ya knows, this base gave me a very nice ice cream texture.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## iamcliff (Aug 26, 2015)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> *Corrections to above posted recipe:*
> 
> How many of you love ice cream? Wow, I could hear that enthusiastic Yes, all the way here in SSM. how many of you have made ice cream that has great texture, even after being frozen? Wait, everything's quiet. Well kids, let the Chief show you how it's done. I give you Maplenut Ice Cream. And let me just say that this stuff is amazing. Want the recipe? I thought so.
> Pay attention, I'm only going to type this once.


 
Sounds good.

I think it can also depend some on the type of ice cream maker being used. We always have used the kind where you put ice and salt around the bucket and let it churn while continuing to add ice as it melts.  The ice cream is always is so soft and melts so fast.

I recently (last week) bought a single serve ice cream maker by Hershey's that comes with frozen mugs that you freeze for 24 hours before use (they are basically have an aluminum type of inside and are hollow with water inside which freezes). We made a basic vanilla recipe and chilled it for a few hours in the fridge before churning. It took less than 30 minutes and it was the best homemade ice cream I ever had. It was the perfect consistency - almost like store-bought.  Just haven't tried to freeze it yet.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 26, 2015)

How important is the gelatine? 'Cause now we are looking at ice cream that even ovo-lacto vegetarians can't eat.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 26, 2015)

taxlady said:


> How important is the gelatine? 'Cause now we are looking at ice cream that even ovo-lacto vegetarians can't eat.



The gelatine is used to absorb some of the water, preventing them from freezing so hard.  You can also use corn starch, or tapioca starch, or even pectine to do the same thing.  The idea is to turn some of that water into an emulsion than is more difficult to freeze.  Sugar help lower the freezing point of water, and so helps as well.  That's where syrups and sugar come into play, not only for their flavors, but to help with the texture.

An edible anti-freeze is often used in commercial ice cream to control the formation of ice, thus keeping the right softness in the ice cream at freezer temps.  The agent used is propylene glycol, and is considered safe for moderate consumption.  

Ethylene glycol is what is used as an antifreeze in our car and truck engines.  It is poisonous, and spills must be cleaned up, as dogs seem to like its flavor.  They lap it up, then die.

We don't have propylene glycol available to us, and so use other agents to control how frozen our ice cream gets.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PianoAl (Sep 16, 2015)

*Bad News: Alcohol Trick Won't Work*

I thank you all for the ideas and the vodka trick, but it looks like that won't work.

The other day I made the recipe with 3 Tbs vodka. It never got hard in the ice cream maker (between soft-serve and soup), yet it still got too hard in the freezer overnight.

IOW, even with the freezing point depressed too low, it still gets too hard in the freezer.

Still tastes good, though.

On to the next experiments.


----------



## CStanford (Sep 16, 2015)

Why not just a traditional custard base (flavored if you like) and let the ice cream sit in its serving dish for a short slice of time before serving it?  Egg yolks, sugar, cream, milk... pretty simple stuff. 

Perhaps the problem is that we're making too much of it and expecting it to stay soft in the freezer for a month.

Maybe give fresh a try - make about what one plans to serve immediately?  While I'm sure your recipe is effective, why emulate what a manufacturer of ice cream strives for?


----------



## PianoAl (Sep 16, 2015)

CStanford said:


> Why not just a traditional custard base (flavored if you like) and let the ice cream sit in its serving dish for a short slice of time before serving it?  Egg yolks, sugar, cream, milk... pretty simple stuff.
> 
> Perhaps the problem is that we're making too much of it and expecting it to stay soft in the freezer for a month.
> 
> Maybe give fresh a try?  Why emulate what a manufacturer of ice cream strives for?



Right. The problem is lack of sugar. It doesn't stay soft in the freezer even overnight.

And yes, it is fine if I let it defrost for a while.


----------



## CStanford (Sep 16, 2015)

A very small puddle on the bottom of the dish is a small price to pay for fresh, natural ingredients.  Scoop it over a piece of genoise and a little melt is quite desirable.

There's no real reason to expect ice cream to be perfectly soft five seconds after it's scooped out of the freezer.  If it's hard to scoop, heat the scoop under scalding water, shake it, then scoop.  That, or set the whole container on the counter, or make the ice cream right before it's needed and serve it out of the machine (best option).


----------



## CStanford (Sep 16, 2015)

PianoAl said:


> Right. The problem is lack of sugar. It doesn't stay soft in the freezer even overnight.
> 
> And yes, it is fine if I let it defrost for a while.



To me, all of the additives seem to be a solution in search of a problem, especially for the home cook who otherwise has a desire to serve fresh food made from fresh ingredients.  I think this describes most people who take the time to participate in an online forum about food.

And in the case of 'leftover' ice cream a little defrosting time will pretty much put it right the next day or two.


----------

